# Grundausstattung Hegefischen



## Floriboy (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo Männer,
ich bin eingefleischter Spinnangeler. Ich habe dieses Jahr den Verein gewechselt. In meinem neuen Verein muss ich an einigen Hegefischveranstaltungen teilnehmen, worauf ich allerdings auch etwas Lust habe. Jeder erweitert ja gerne seinen Horizont  
Da ich aus Brandenburg an der Havel komme und die meisten Veranstaltungen des Vereins am Silokanal stattfinden, brauche ich also etwas für den Kanal.. 3-4 Meter Wassertiefe leichte bis mittelstarke Strömung. Steinkanten bis schlammiger Untergrund. Brasse, Güster, Plötze, Rotfeder und Co. kommen dort vor.

Ich besitzte momentan eine Stippe zum KöFis angeln.. nen paar Posen, paar Eimer zum Fische hältern. Also sage ich einfach mal ich besitze nix brauchbares 

Was brauche ich für Basics? 
Was nimmt man zum Einstieg für eine Stippe?
Kescher? Futtermischzeugs? Posen? Haken? usw.... Ich sehe hier immer nur die Natioanlmanschaften und Superprofiteams am Silokanal beim IAM, Shimanocup, usw...die rücken ja hier mit dem 1/2 Hausstand an. Also bitte nur bezahlbares für den Einstieg.
Wichtig ist mir auch die Sitzgelegenheit. Wenn ich von 8-16 Uhr am Kanal sitze, möchte ich nicht auf dem 3-Bein lungern.

Ich weiß das ist eine ziemlich umfangreiche Anfrage, aber ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir zumindest ein wenig Licht ins dunkle bringen.;+
Es finden auch Feeder-Veranstaltungen und co statt. Aber ich denke es reicht, wenn ich mich erstmal mit dem Stippen auseinander setze.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Feedern hätte den Vorteil das der Krempel nicht ganz so viel wird #h

Am Anfang schaue dich nach ein bis zwei Boloruten um(so 6-7m die sind noch Preiswert), passender langstieliger Kescher(Glasfaser Stiel sind günstig) um. Zum Sitzen eine Sitzkiepe mit verstellbaren Füssen ist nicht verkehrt,zur Not auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauen.

Futter Posen und Haken würde ich aus einen Fachgeschäft holen was sich auf die Anglerei spezialisiert hat.


----------



## racoon (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Unbedingt erforderlich ist eine stabile Sitzkiepe, damit Du ohne Rumgeeiere fischen kannst, besser noch eine Plattform. Wenn es sich um ernsthafte Hegeveranstaltungen handelt, dann kommt hinzu :

Eine Pole von 13m mit mindestens 3 Kits, dazu noch mindestens 2 kürzere Stippruten von 5 und 9 m Länge.
Eine Bolo - Rute im mittleren Längenbereich (ca 6 oder 7 m) ist auf keinen Fall verkehrt.

Ohne weiteres Zubehör wie Posen, Kescher, Haken usw usf bist Du alleine mit der Hardware schon bei 2000 Euro, dann hast Du aber im 'robusten' Preisbereich eingekauft.

Viele werden jetzt schreiben : Was ein Quatsch, mit einer Bolorute kannst Du sowohl weiter entfernt als auch im Uferbereich fischen. 

Das ist durchaus richtig, allerdings wirst Du damit über gelegentliche Zufallsplatzierungen nicht hinaus kommen.

Wenn Du bereit bist, richtig in die Tasche zu greifen, dann wird es was werden, allerdings sollte das Stippen und die Teilnahme dann auch eine Leidenschaft sein. Ansonsten würde ich die Finger davon lassen, da diese Art der Fischerei mit das kostenintensivste ist, was unser Hobby hergibt.


----------



## Floriboy (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Okey, danke erstmal. Dann beschränken wir es auf Ruten / Rollen, Ausstattung und Zubehör.
Haken, Bleie und Posen lasse ich mich dann von meinem Angelladen beraten.

@Racoon - möchte mich langsam herantasten.. meine Raubfischausrüstung hat auch mehrer tausend € gekostet, aber das hat nen paar Jahre gedauert, bis ich da soweit war. Aber trotzdem danke, davon kann ich mir zumindest einige Sachen mal anschauen.

Also erstmal Feeder oder Bolorute. Ist es bei solchen Veranstaltungen egal ob ich mit Stippe, Bolo oder Feederrute ankomme? Wenn es normales Hegefischen ist? Wenn Feedercup steht, dann ist die Sache ja klar.
Was für Wurfgewichte sollte ich holen?

HAbt ihr beim Thema Sitzkiepe gleich nen konkreten Vorschlag?


----------



## Vanner (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



Floriboy schrieb:


> Ist es bei solchen Veranstaltungen egal ob ich mit Stippe, Bolo oder Feederrute ankomme? Wenn es normales Hegefischen ist?



Kann der Verein festlegen, steht dann aber auch mit bei. Möglich ist auch das Vorscheiben von Angelarten, z.B. eine Grundangel und eine Posenangel.


----------



## racoon (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Bei den meisten Hegefischen muss die verwendete Pose das Bleigewicht tragen, vom Gewicht dürfen maximal 10 Prozent aufliegen. Daneben ist eine häufige Beschränkung auf maximale Rutenlänge von 13 m vorgegeben.

Aber erstmal noch eine Frage zur Art der Hegefischen. Handelt es sich um vereinsinterne Veranstaltungen oder startest Du für Deinen Verein an offenen Hegefischen ?


----------



## Tricast (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Bei den Hegefischen wird festgeschrieben was geangelt werden darf; entweder Pose oder Feeder oder es ist jedem freigestellt was er nimmt. Einfach im Verein nachfragen.
Am Silokanal würde ich mir eine Bolorute in 7m zulegen mit den entsprechenden Posen und den Kleinteilen wie Bleie und Haken.
Einer der besten Boloangler kommt aus Deiner Gegend, Ralf Herdlitschke von www.stipp-profi.de .

Den solltest Du kontaktieren, der kann Dir auch alles zum Futter sagen was Du brauchst.

Aber wie schon geschrieben: Ganz wichtig ist eine vernünftige Sitzgelegenheit z.B. eine Sitzkiepe mit Fußpodest wo Du auch mal aufstehen kannst ohne Dir gleich die Haxen zu brechen; am besten mit Transportsystem.
Als Alternative würde ich eine Plattform nehmen und darauf eine billige Kiepe stellen. Das hält sich preislich in Grenzen.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Sharpo (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Wie ernsthaft willst Du daran teilnehmen?

Um an einer Pflichtveranstaltung teilnehmen zu können muss ich ja nicht unbedingt eine Menge Geld für Sitzkiepe etc. ausgeben.

Frage: Wie ernsthaft?

Ansonsten wie racoon es beschrieb. 
Stippen geht mächtig ins Geld.


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Hier findes du *alles* was du brauchst 

http://www.stippermesse.com/

.....der Weg lohnt sich wirklich #6

Gruss
Ulli |wavey:


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Eine Pole ist für den Silo mittlerweile Unsinnig.  Denn die Muschelbänke sind mittlerweile so weit, das man ständig am Grund hängen bleibt. Ausserdem will der TERMIN hier keine Hochkarätigen Matches ausfechten, sondern nur einige Hegefischen im Verein. Am Silo macht eine Bolo am meisten Sinn.


----------



## Floriboy (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Also mir geht es darum einen Einstig in die Geschichte zu finden.
Nicht darum jetzt vollausgestattet ans Wasser zu gehen. Das kann ich mir denke auch nicht leisten. Die Veranstaltungen sind vereinsintern. Ich denke mich als Anfänger möchte man auch nicht zu einem großen Wettkampf schleppen 

Ich wurde gerne für die Grund- und für die Posenangelei einigermaßen aufgestellt sein. 
Das sieht dann jetzt danach aus, dass ich also nach einer Bolo- und einer Feederkombie suche.
Außerdem ist mir der Komfort am Wasser auch nicht unwichtig. Also bequem sitzen und bewegen möchte ich mich schön können.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Eine Pole ist für den Silo mittlerweile Unsinnig.  Denn die Muschelbänke sind mittlerweile so weit, das man ständig am Grund hängen bleibt. Ausserdem will der TERMIN hier keine Hochkarätigen Matches ausfechten, sondern nur einige Hegefischen im Verein. Am Silo macht eine Bolo am meisten Sinn.



Bescheidene Frage. Warum bleibt man mit der Bolo weniger hängen, als mit der Pole? Das ist doch wohl eher ein Problem des Lotens und der Präsentation, oder übersehe ich da was. Ich kenne die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht. Darum die Frage.


----------



## Potti87 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Schau dich mal auf der Seite "www.champions-team.de" um. Da findest du so ziemlich alles zum Thema Hegefischen im Allgemeinen bzw. auch für den Silokanal.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Ohne mich jetzt auf die lokalen Begebenheiten konkret auszulassen, sollte man - sofern man öfters an Hegefischen teilnimmt - def ne Kiepe mit Podest zulegen. Wenn man nicht gleich 100KG + wiegt, reichen auch die normalen Modelle mit D25 Beinen.


ich hab ne günstige Deltec Royal Kiepe, die seit Jahren auch die Steinpackung am Rhein bewältigt.


ich denke für den Anfang reicht sowas:


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fishing-Box-...lsport_Angelboxen_taschen&hash=item2c64e40fd8


oder sowas:


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sitzkiepe-TR...86?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2314743926


Anbauteile kommen halt noch dazu....Feederarm/ Matcharm; Setzkescherhalter, Seitentablett usw....


Am besten schaust du dich im März mal auf der Messe um und steckt viel Bares ein und kommst mit dem VW Bus 


Langer Put-Over Kescher und ein passender Kopf. Gescheite Hakenlöser usw. sind auch wichtig, wenn es um Tempo geht....


----------



## Floriboy (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Danke Fr33 und Potti87, das hilft mir doch schon um einiges weiter.
Am 01.04. wird auch erst angeangelt, von deher habe ich noch etwas Zeit zum Infos sammeln.
Mit den Anbauteilen muss ich mir so ein Aufbau glaube mal in natura anschauen.. da kann ich so noch nicht viel mit anfangen :-/


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Gibt kaum was besch.... wenn man nicht vernünftig sitzen
kann und die Ruten vernüntig ablegen kann.
Packwerk  ,Böschung usw..
Ne Empfehlung für Tackle spare ich mir ist ja schon alles genannt. |supergri


----------



## Potti87 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Wenn ich bei uns am Kanal zum Feierabend mal losziehe siehts z.B. so aus. Nur das du mal ein Bild davon bekommst. Eigentlich für Gelegenheits Hegefischen völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Floriboy (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Also ich halte jetzt mal fest:
- Ne Kiepe mit Podest und geeignete Anbauteile. Mindestens zum Ruten, Kescher und Futter ablegen.
- Geeignete Kescher
- Ne Bolorute (6-7M) + Rolle
- Ne Feederrute + Rolle

Haken, Posen und Co. lasse ich mir im Angelladen andrehen.
Was brauche ich an Eimern und zum Futter mischen, werfen und Co.? Was ist auch noch unverzichtbar?


----------



## Floriboy (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Ahh okey Potti87, da weiß ich doch jetzt von von du sprichst:m
Das sollte so auch für meine Belange defintiv ausreichen.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



Floriboy schrieb:


> Was ist auch noch unverzichtbar?



Grobes Sieb,4-5 mm Maschenweite um das Futter durchzudrücken.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

ich kann dir nur Empfehlen mal nach Bremen zur Messe zu fahren. War letztes Jahr... und meine Strecke war bisi weiter ;D


Mit leerem Kombi hin... mit vollem zurück. Auf der Messe ist immer ein Schnapper zu machen. Da kannste auch Tütenweise die Stipp/Boloposen von Exner kaufen  


Ich angel nur mit Match- und Feederrute auf Weissfische etc. Daher ist der Stipperbereich ansich weniger meins. Aber für den Match und Feederangler ist alles dabei. Würde das mit nem Kurzurlaub verbinden... hat die Frau auch was von  So hab ich das gemacht...


Zum Thema Kiepe nochmal..... wenn du jetzt kein Hardcore Stipper bist, reicht ne kleinere Kiepe. Dann brauchst du keine riesen Türme. Denn das meiste Gepäck packst du eh noch in eine Zubehör-Tasche. Da haste dann deine Boxen mit Futterkörben, die Hakenbox, Messbecher, Lockstoffe sofern die nicht in die Kiepe passen und Posenboxen etc. dabei.


In der Kiepe selbst, habe ich nur sowas wie Dips, Kunstmaden etc., Tools (Hakenlöser usw.). Maßband, Messer, Schere, Vorfachschnur, Feedergum, Paar Montagen auf Wicklern, Bleischrote, Lotbleie, Wirbel, Posenantennen etc.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Zum reinen Ausprobieren würde ich da überhaupt gar keinen Aufwand treiben.

Nimm einfach Deine vorhandene Köfi-Stippe, etwas Futter, n paar leichte Posen, nen bequemen Stuhl und gut is.

Sofern Du keine Rekorde aufstellen willst oder das Ganze regelmäßig betreiben, würde ich einfach mal mit der vorhandenen Ausrüstung mitmachen.

Wenn Du bereits Köfis mit Deiner Stippe fangen kannst, tuts das doch. Ein paar Rotaugen, Brassen etc. wirst damit schon erwischen 

Sollte das je überhaupt nicht funzen, kannst Du immer noch Extra-Tackle kaufen. Wozu X Kohle ausgeben, wenn Deine anglerischen Schwerpunkte eigentlich woanders liegen.

Wozu zum reinen Ausprobieren ne Plattform etc. - halte ich für völlig übertrieben, da tuns auch erstmal zwei normale Banksticks plus Stuhl.

Ich persönlich "stippe" mit einer leichten Superbillo-Tele-Floatrute (3,60 m) plus Günstig-Plastikrolle (die einzige, die ich angelnderweise allgemein einsetze) und feiner Mono.

Das ist zwar extrem weit von ansatzweise professionellem Stippen entfernt, tuts aber allemal.

Würde ich all Schaltjahr mal pflichtmäßig hegenderweise losziehen, käme genau der Kram auch mit.

Wichtiger als jedes Tackle ist sowieso das "Wie" = richtige Angeltiefe, sinnvolle Posen- und Köderwahl usw.


----------



## Floriboy (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Blöde Frage, was ist ne Matchrute? Was angelst Du damit.
Bolo und Fedder ist mir bereits ein Begriff ;-) Sorry, aber bin echt ne Anfänger! Meine Bereich ist bis jetzt eher Carolina - weedless am offset.. Davon kann ich Geschichten erzählen ;-)


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Eine Matchrute ist eine feine Floatrute fürs Friedfischangeln, die im Gegensatz zu ner Pole mit ner Rolle betrieben wird.

Die Dinger haben zumeist sehr kleine und feine Ringe.

Ich mag die nicht, sind mir zu filigran. Drum setz ich da lieber ne normale leichte Float mit größeren Ringen ein.

Am besten liest Du Dich erstmal mal intensiv ins Thema Stippen ein, bevor Du da wunder was für Kohle ausgibst.

Ich hab das vor langer Zeit mal ne Weile umfassend gemacht und dann für mich beschlossen, dass es für meine Zwecke auch deutlich "primitiver" geht.


----------



## Floriboy (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

@PirschHirsch deine Ansatz gefällt mir sehr gut  Und vorallem meiner Geldbörse :m
Ich muss allerdings min. 6 Veranstaltungen im Jahr mitmachen und ein wenig Ehrgeiz (wenn ich da schon hingehe, möchte ich zumindest auch meinen Spaß haben) habe ich auch. Da ich als Einsteiger nicht gleich nen Vermögen investieren möchte, daher erstmal nur das "Nötigste".
Aber ich bin schon gewillt erstmal Blut zu lecken :g


----------



## Fr33 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

War von mir jetzt keine Aufforderung dass du dir alles kaufem musst umd auf Weissfische zu angeln  Nicht falsch verstehen....


Wenn man 6 mal im Jahr zu solchen Veranstalltungen geht und dazwischen selbst aus Freude an der Sache öfters mal zum Weissfischangeln geht um seine Fähigkeiten zu verbessern etc. ,dem würde ich dann doch nahe legen sich mit Kiepe usw. zu beschäftigen....


Für die ersten Male zum Testen, würde ich aber auch keine hundere € ausgeben. Ich habe meine ersten Hegeangeln auch mit Klappstuhl und Co. mitgemacht und gefangen. Match und Feeder waren da aber schon vorhanden.....


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

@TE: Glaub mir: Mit Deiner vorhandenen Köfi-Stippe kannst Du da sehr viel Spaß haben, wenn Du weißt, wie Du sie einsetzt.

Wenn das Setup stimmt (= Pose, Schnur usw. richtig gewählt, nicht zu derb etc.), die Montage sauber ausgelotet in der richtigen Tiefe schwebt usw., hast Du da auf jeden Fall Chancen.

Probier das einfach mal aus und schau, wies klappt - wenn nach den ersten zwei Veranstaltungen gar nix gebissen haben sollte, kannst Du immer noch aufrüsten.

Beschäftige Dich lieber mit sinnvollen Futterstrategien, passenden Hakengrößen und Vorfachstärken, potenziellen Köder-Kombis etc. als mit Tacklekauf.

Wenn Du weißt, was Du da tust, kannst Du ohne Probleme auch mit Billig-Tackle mitmachen und Fun haben.

Also zieh Dir einfach mal die Basics des feinen Friedfisch-Posenangelns rein, dann klappt das schon.

@ FR33: Logo, wenn er richtig Bock drauf bekommt, kann er natürlich nachlegen. Aber so wie ich das rauslese, ist er da noch Komplettanfänger ohne große Erfahrung.

Insofern gilts da erstmal Erfahrung sammeln - und das geht auch erstmal wunderbar mit ner Köfi-Stippe. Fähigkeiten entscheiden, nicht Tackle.

Die krasseste Match-Ausrüstung nützt ihm gar nix, wenn er noch nicht richtig weiß, wie man sauber lotet, Futter richtig anmischt etc.

Insofern gilts IMO erstmal an solchen Skills zu arbeiten und dann bei Bedarf nachzukaufen.

Extra würde ich mir allerdings noch ne Madenschleuder holen (falls noch nicht vorhanden).


----------



## Potti87 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Finden deine Hegeveranstaltungen alle am Silokanal statt? Erkundige dich über die Gegebenheiten an deiner Strecke!!!
Das sollte erstmal der wichtigste Punkt für dich sein.

Danach sollte sich dann auch die Gerätewahl richten bzw. gib nicht unnötig Geld für Tackle aus, das für die Strecke garnicht nötig wäre. Falls du nur an der Strecke und nirgends anders fischen möchtest.

Womit Angeln deine Kollegen?

Es finden auch größere Hegeveranstaltungen am Silokanal statt. Dort kannst auch mal zum schauen hingehen und mal Live in die ganze Sache reinschnuppern.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

 Wenn er dann erst einmal Blut geleckt hat...................

Geht es auf alle Fälle ins Geld.
Hab auch ganz harmols angefangen.


----------



## Potti87 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Und die Gefahr ist sehr groß |rolleyes, das er Blut leckt. War zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## Floriboy (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Die Veranstaltungen, an denen ich teilnehme, finden eigentlich alle am Silokanal statt, soweit ich das gesehen habe. Dort ist eig. immer Steinpackung steilabfallend..
Okey, sagen wir mal ich nehme meine KöFi Stippe.. hab eine mit 4 und eine mit 7 Meter.. Aber die 7 Meter ist voll das 10Kg Plastikungeheuer  Aber würde gehen! Tennisarm inklusive ;-)
Nehme nen Karpfenstuhl, den ich noch habe, wo ich die Beine verstellen kann. Paar alte Eimer habe ich ja auch noch.
Fehlt mir noch Feeder krams und das ganze Kleinezeugs - Posen, Haken und Co.  
Futtermäßig muss ich hier vor Ort beim Händler mir die Basics mal erklären lassen.
Die Vereinskameraden die ich bis jetzt kenne sind Freaks in der Hinsicht.. Aber das ist mir erst mal wurscht ob die mich belächeln.. Ist ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

@FB: Klar, das ist wohl bei jedem so 

Die Frage ist aber, ob er dann wirklich auch Blut leckt oder ob seine anglerischen Schwerpunkte dann eigentlich doch woanders liegen. Das wird er dann wissen, wenn ers ausprobiert hat.

Bei mir ist/war das jedenfalls so. Ich bin schon seit Jahren in allererster Linie Raubfischangler. Das bockts mir einfach am meisten.

Insofern stecke ich Kohle in diesen Bereich und beschränke mich fürs "Stippen" mittlerweile auf das Allernötigste.

Bislang hatte ich keine Probleme, mir auf diese Weise meine Köfis zu beschaffen.

@TE: 

Vorsicht, Du hast Stippen und keine Feederruten. Da kannst Du keine fetten schweren Feederkörbe dranhängen! Feedern ist nochmal ne ganz (!!!) andere Baustelle, ich spreche ausschließlich vom feinen Posenangeln!

Lass Dir das mit dem Futter lieber von nem erfahrenen Friedfischangler erklären und nicht vom Händler - sonst schwätzt der Dir womöglich noch n Haufen unnötigen Kram auf.


----------



## Potti87 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Zumal unterschiedliche Strömungen, vorbeifahrende Schiffe etc. eine gute Futterstrategie schwer machen. Auf jeden Fall flexibel sein.


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Match/floatrute ist nur nichts für den Silokanal-da die Wassertiefe grösser ist als die Ruten lang.Laufposen sind bei Strömung nicht das wahre .Halbwegs gebrauchbare Boloruten gibt es auch für deutlich unter 100€ .
Klappstuhl geht gar nicht man sitzt einfach schief an der Böschung und mit den beginnenden Rückenschmerzen sinkt die Motivation.


----------



## Floriboy (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Der Unterschied zwischen Stippe (Pose) und Feeder (Grund) ist bekannt!
Es gibt halt separate Feederveranstaltungen. Und da würde ich auch gerne teilnehmen. Bzw. Einfach für's Posen und Grundangeln zumindest etwas zu haben. Das ich etwas Geld in die Hand nehmen muss ist mir auch klar..
Das mit dem Futter scheint eine Wissenschaft zu sein, wo es denke ich mal Grundlagen gibt, die man wissen muss. Allerdings gewässerspezifische Feinheiten werden ich mir dann aneignen, bzw. abschauen müssen. Ist ja beim Raubfischangeln nicht anders.. es gibt ein paar Faustregeln, was Wetter, Wassertrübung, Futterfisch und Köderwahl betrifft. Allerdings wer sein Gewässer kennt, weiß was er für Köder/Futter wählen muss.


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Hier hast du noch ein Forum wo sich einige "Siloangler" unterhalten
http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Index

um nochmal auf die Ausgaben zurück zukommen.
I_*ch finde es absolut unglücklich*_ wenn du mit zu schweren ruten...zu kurzen Kopfruten....mit einen Karpfenstuhl die ersten stippübungen am Silo machen willst......Es kommt eins dabei raus...._*Du schmeißt das Handtuch weil es keinen Spass  macht....PUNKT*_

was _*Fr33*_ schreibt in Sachen Anfangstackle ist schon richtig #6

|wavey:

Ich bin auch vor ein paar Jahren so angefangen wie du es jetzt vorhast
Mußte sehr schnell erkennen....ohne Kiepe geht es nicht (gebraucht gekauft 80 Euro) plus ein paar Anbauteile (gebraucht nochmal 80 Euro)
Beine D25 reicht so gerade bei mir....ich bin etwas größer und schwerer 193cm/125kg 

Kescherstange min 3,3m in Fieberglas plus Kopf = 35 Euro
Tasche für den ganzen Kleinkram...preiswert eine Sporttasche
Feederrute Wg 80gr kannst du schon neu für 65 Euro bekommen....Anfangsrolle 50 Euro bespult mit einer Mono

Eine Kopfrute habe ich mir in 11,5m gebraucht für ...ich meine 130 Euro gekauft (Sesas Carp x80) die bekommt man auch nicht so schnell kaputt

_*Heute *_würde ich mir _*keine Rute unter 13m*_ (+ 2-3Kits min. 5m-5,9m) kaufen...am liebsten noch aufrüstbar bis 14,5m. 
Preislich fängt das ganze allerdings auch erst bei ca 900 Euro an ....nach oben geht es bis ca 5000Euro für ein Set

Achja...ganz wichtig..._*wenn du einen Fisch fangen solltest*_ :q.....den Setzkescher nicht vergessen 4m (ab 50Euro)

|wavey:


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Kleiner Nachtrag so schaut es beim Anfänger nach der ersten Saison aus 

Bild 1: Auto vollgepackt...habe ich auch alles mit |kopfkrat  |rolleyes
Bild 2: Sitzkiepe (+ Karpfenstuhl für die kleinen Pausen |gaehn
Bild 3: Ergebnis #: 

Das macht dann Spass #6


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

@Uli. Scheinbar kennst du den Silo. Aber so richtig dann wohl doch nicht, oder nur von einem oder zwei Tage im Jahr hier. Hier fischen viele ihre Vereinsangeln mit Klappstühlen mit verstellbaren Füßen.  Und das geht auch ohne sich den Rücken zu brechen.  
Und wer garantiert denn  das es dem TE auch gefällt? Wenn er denn nun doch nicht Blut leckt,  dann steht er mit dem ganzen Geraffel da. Dann kann er alles mit viel Verlust verkaufen. Ihr geht davon aus das er hochkarätige Bewerbe angeln will. Dabei will Flo doch erst einmal anfangen auf Friedfische zu angeln. Steigern kann er sich immer noch. Nur mal so von einem erzählt, der öfters mal am Silo sitzt, weil ich ja nur zehn Minuten von Kanal entfernt wohne.


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @Uli. Scheinbar kennst du den Silo. Aber so richtig dann wohl doch nicht, oder nur von einem oder zwei Tage im Jahr hier. Hier fischen viele ihre Vereinsangeln mit Klappstühlen mit verstellbaren Füßen.  Und das geht auch ohne sich den Rücken zu brechen.


Nein ich kenne den Silo nicht...habe nur meine Erfahrung in sachen Einstieg in die Stipperei (Kanal und Fließgewässer ) wieder geben wollen....sorry wenn das flasch rüber gekommen ist.

Ich will es mal anders sagen:

erstes Motorrad mit 6 Ps gekauft....komme ich nicht mit von der Stelle....umsonst gekauft 

Motorrad mit 100Ps muß ich nicht haben #d

ein Motorrad mit 27 Ps ....das wäre/war der optimale Einstieg und ich kann wenn ich will _*und Spass*_ _*habe*_ die Drosselsperre entfernen und bin dann _*50Ps*_ :vik:


----------



## Fr33 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

@ Uli

 Ich habe dich nicht vergessen - schicke dir noch diese Woche das Feedergum Muster raus ;D 

 @ Riesenangler

 Ich denke Uli will auf was anderes aus. Zwischen dem Vorhaben die ersten Schritte auf Weissfisch zu machen und im Verein bei Hegefischen mitzumachen und nicht nur um die rote Laterne zu angeln wird der Unterschied sein.

 ich kenn das ja von mir. Damals noch in der Jugendtruppe. Die ersten Versuche bei unseren Hegefischen waren ne Mischung aus Stippen mit beringten Ruten. Später hat man sich dann spezialisiert..... und das ging schon 1-2 Jahre später los....

 Die erste Matchrute kam.... an guten Tagen echt okey. Dann kam Wind usw. als Schwierigkeit dazu. Also fing man mit sowas wie Swingtip/ Quivertip an. (Für jedermann, das waren quasi die Vorgänger der heutigen Picker Ruten). Feine Grundruten.... Dann kamen die ersten Feederruten usw....  

 Inzwischen habe ich 3 Matchruten,  4 Feederruten etc. Stippen mache ich gar nicht.... ist nicht meins. Was ich und Ulli nur sagen wollten, wer sich nach einer Saison entscheidet regelmäßig an solchen Fischen teil zu nehmen, der wird sich seinem Budget entsprechend einrichten. Muss m.M kein High-End sein.... ist also nicht so schlimm wie beim Spinnfischen (was ich neben den Weissfischangeln ca. auch zu 50-60% mache).

 Verlangt also keiner dass du jetzt 1000€ für neues Equip ausgibts. Aber solche Hegefischen sind persönliche Vergleichsfischen. Irgendwann packt einen der Ehrgeiz oder nicht.... sollte er dich packen, dann fischen dich die anderen schnell in Grund und Boden....

 ich denke auch, das erste Fischen solltest du mal just for 4 fun mitmachen. Wenn es dich dann packt, geht's aber rund.

 Ich kann dir sagen .... ein Satzkarpfen oder ne Schleie an der Matchrute macht mehr Fun, als ein Zander an der Spinnrute. Eine Barbe (das hat Uli noch vor sich ^^) von 60cm+ macht an einer 200gr WG Heavy Feeder dermaßen Laune, dass du lange Zeit nix anderes mehr fangen willst..... 

 Wer das Thema Weissfischangeln etwas länger betrachtet wird schnell merken, dass es was anderes ist, als nur mal schnell paar Köfis fangen. Das entwickelt sich aber.....


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Wenn der TE auch *SPASS *haben möchte kommt er um ein minimum an neuem Tackle nicht vorbei.
Ich stelle es mir ziemlich bescheiden vor wenn ich mit ner 7 m Stippe da sitzen würde und mir die anderen 3 Meter weiter raus die Dicken vor der Nase wegziehen.
Er muss ja nicht gleich seine Ersparnisse  und Altervorsorge in neues Tackle umsetzen.

@ Uli ,mein Auto ist ähnlich voll .:vik:


----------



## Fr33 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Ich hab auch nen Kombi (Ceed SW BJ 2014). Den kannste so umklappen, dass 2 Kiepen, 2 Rutentaschen usw. rein passen ;D

 Hab das Auto unter der Bedingung gekauft ^^


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich stelle es mir ziemlich bescheiden vor wenn ich mit ner 7 m Stippe da sitzen würde und mir die anderen 3 Meter weiter raus die Dicken vor der Nase wegziehen.


hin und wieder kann es der fall sein das beim hegefischen alle auf die 13m ihr futter ballern und angeln  .....ABER dadurch bedingt der fisch mal richtung ufer kommt....dann fängst du auf der 7m bahn :q....mit anderen worten....testen und probieren im rahmen deiner möglichkeiten 

#h


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Uli
> 
> Ich habe dich nicht vergessen - schicke dir noch diese Woche das Feedergum Muster raus ;D


Mach dir keinen Stress  
....das Jahr ist noch soooo lang um die Barbe sicher ins Netz zubekommen :q


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

@Floriboy....hier mal ein Bericht wie so ein "profi-hegefischen" am Silo aussieht....am Ende des Berichts sind noch ein paar Links
http://www.champions-team.de/verans...ernational-Anglers-Meeting-2014-Silokanal.php

http://www.champions-team.de/veranstaltungen/termine/
vielleicht schaust du dir solche Veranstaltungen mal live an und wenn du nicht nah genug an die Angler kommst....Fotoapparat oder Handy mit Zoom nutzen :m

#h


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Nun brummt wahrscheinlich den Fragesteller der Kopf-aber nicht verzagen. Ich angele eigentlich auch nur auf Raubfisch,aber Stippen ein ein schöner Schonzeitzeitvertreib. 
Anschliessend kommt alles in den Keller und wartet auf das nächste Jahr.


----------



## Floriboy (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Richtig, mir brummt der Schädel  Aber Papier ist geduldig & es sind viele sehr gute Informationen & tolle Tips für mich dabei. Auch wenn der ein oder andere unterschiedliche Meinung zu einer Grundausrüstung hat.

Thema Bolo-Rute, sollte sich diese von der Länge an der Wassertiefe orientieren? Oder gilt hier- umso größer desto besser?



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Beides -Wassertiefe ist natürlich klar aber die Längeren sind auch für Schnurkontrolle auf Distanz besser. Leider steigt dann der Preis gewaltig,oder man hat Ruten die man kaum noch halten kann.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Der TE muss wissen ob er richtig Bock darauf hat oder nur ein bissl mitmachen möchte.

Für ein bissl mit machen brauch er keine Kiepe etc.
Wäre zwar praktischer..

Eine Option wäre noch sich diverses Equipment mal von den Kollegen auszuleihen.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



Floriboy schrieb:


> Richtig, mir brummt der Schädel  Aber Papier ist geduldig & es sind viele sehr gute Informationen & tolle Tips für mich dabei. Auch wenn der ein oder andere unterschiedliche Meinung zu einer Grundausrüstung hat.
> 
> Thema Bolo-Rute, sollte sich diese von der Länge an der Wassertiefe orientieren? Oder gilt hier- umso größer desto besser?
> 
> ...




Gute Bolo- Ruten sind auch nicht gerade günstig.
Hau doch einfach mal Deine Vereinskollegen an und geh mit denen mal ans Gewässer.
Die können Dir sicherlich viele Tipps geben und evtl. auch mal das ein oder andere Equipment leihen.
Damit Du mal ein Gefühl dafür bekommst.

Meiner Meinung nach eine interessante Seite:

http://www.einfachstippen.de/


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



Floriboy schrieb:


> Thema Bolo-Rute, sollte sich diese von der Länge an der Wassertiefe orientieren? Oder gilt hier- umso größer desto besser?


Ich würde sagen zu beangelnde Wassertiefe +1m dann hast du die Mindestlänge der Bolorute.

Eine noch längere Bolo wäre "nur" sinnvoll wie Gardenfly schreibt "die Längeren sind auch für Schnurkontrolle auf Distanz besser"

Beim optimalen (verzögerten) fischen mit der Bolo liegt keine Schnur zwischen Rutenspitze und Pose auf dem Wasser.

#h


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach eine interessante Seite:
> 
> http://www.einfachstippen.de/


 *Kann ich bestätigen #6*
Jetzt ist der TE aber für ein paar Wochen beschäftigt


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen zu beangelnde Wassertiefe +1m dann hast du die Mindestlänge der Bolorute.
> 
> Eine noch längere Bolo wäre "nur" sinnvoll wie Gardenfly schreibt "die Längeren sind auch für Schnurkontrolle auf Distanz besser"
> 
> ...



Passt nicht.

Wenn Deine Rinne die zu beangeln ist 5 Meter von Dir entfernt ist und Du eine Wassertiefe von 7 Meter hast? Was dann?  

Oder sogar umgekehrt.  :q


----------



## Sharpo (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> *Kann ich bestätigen #6*
> Jetzt ist der TE aber für ein paar Wochen beschäftigt




Sowieso.

Ist kein Thema für 10 Minuten.

Das beste ist aber immer die Kommunikation mit den Vereinskollegen. 
Da können wir hier noch soviel Schreiben..


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Passt nicht.
> 
> Wenn Deine Rinne die zu beangeln ist 5 Meter von Dir entfernt ist und Du eine Wassertiefe von 7 Meter hast? Was dann?
> 
> Oder sogar umgekehrt. :q


*Passt doch....Anstellwinkel ü45°* :m
Es sei denn du bist beim Indoor-Fisching da bekommste in der Höhe irgendwann schwierigkeiten :q:q:q


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Moin

Er wohnt am Silo (würd ich auch gerne).....


Lieber te such dir jemand aus deiner ecke,bei dir gibt es etliche Pros die regelmässig am Silo trainieren.Versuch mit diesen irgendwie in Kontakt zu treten.

Und frag ob sie dich ein bißchen mit an die hand nehmen,hier kannst du noch so viel fragen,um zu schauen ob Stippen was für dich ist ist der einzige Weg das du in real selbst das feeling kriegst.

Ich Stippe jetzt seit anfang der 80er (mit allen Werdegängen/Teamangler/Sponsor...etc.) mal mehr mal weniger,mal mehr Veranstaltungen mal wieder weniger.... hätte ich das ganze Geld was fürs Stippen draufging genommen und hätte nicht gestippt hätte ich heute ne Villa in Hollywood.

Will damit sagen das es sehr ins Geld geht und wenn du es Hardcore betreibst die Frau und co leidet.bezw.es ne starke frau an deiner Seite sein sollte die das akzept.das du Weekends am Bach hockst.

Und dann kommt noch hinzu bei der aktuellen lage ist es unsicher wie lange es noch so weiter geht mit ""Hegefischen"".

Also bevor du jetzt 2500€ nimmst und dir ne kleine preiswerte Grundausstatung kaufst,rate ich dir in deiner ecke leute anzusprechen die dich mal in die Materie am Wasser einweihen.

lg


----------



## Fr33 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Natürlich ist es am Besten, wenn er sich Leuten/ Kollegen anvertraut die das Gewässer befischen und das auch noch idealerweise mit dem richtigen Equipemnt.....


Nachdem ich mir den Thread nochmal durchgelesen habe, konnte man anfangs halt schnell in die Irre geleitet werden. Denn die Frage war ja, was man für regelmäßige Hegefischen idealerweise als Amateur Equipment anschaffen sollte.


Die Frage ob der TE das eig wirklich durchziehen will oder halt nur mal just 4 fun da mal mitmachen würde, kam erst später auf 


Für den Fall macht es natürlich keinen Sinn hier viel Geld zu verballern um mal dabei gewesen zu sein. Wer allerdings eh den Zug zur Weissfischangellei hat, und sich halt auch jetzt Vereinsmäßig etwas messen will und das regelmäßig, dem würde ich klar schon etwas mehr als ne einfache Stippe + Klappstuhl ans Herz legen.


Ne andere Option ist mir eingefallen... kannst du (TE) dir ggf erstmal ne  Bolo etc. vom Vereinskollegen beim gemeinsamen Angeln mal leihen? Dann sieht man schon gleich ob es dein Ding ist oder nicht.


Da du ja nicht gezwungen bist, an den Hegefischen teil zu nehmen muss du ja nicht auf Teufel komm raus zum Weissfischangler werden 


Mir persönlich fehlt oft die Zeit für 4-5h nen Feeder oder Matchansitz zu starten.... Gerade wenn ich noch 40min ans Wasser fahren muss! Dann geh ich eher Spinnfischen.....


----------



## champions-team.de (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Günter Horler & Vincenzo Natale - 4 Tage IAM am Silokanal - Die DVD 
http://www.champions-team.de/shop/d...d-Vincenzo-Natale-4-Tage-IAM-am-Silokanal-DVD

Alle Infos von einem der besten Angler am Silokanal hinsichtlich der Ausrüstung, dem Futter, der Angeltaktik.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Ich beackere ja einige male im Jahr den  Silo.  Meistens jedoch mit der Feederrute.  Aber hier sind Bolos von 7M am gebräuchlichsten.  Der Kanal ist in der Mitte im  Schnitt 6 Meter tief. Und da ist er , wenn er denn unbedingt will, mit einer Siebener am besten aufgehoben.


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



Andal schrieb:


> Bescheidene Frage. Warum bleibt man mit der Bolo weniger hängen, als mit der Pole? Das ist doch wohl eher ein Problem des Lotens und der Präsentation, oder übersehe ich da was. Ich kenne die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht. Darum die Frage.



Also warum nun?


----------



## Fr33 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

@ Andal


Gute Frage.... ich hab da auch keinen Reim drauf. Ggf weil beim abstecken man kurz die Montage frei über Steine und Muscheln schleift? Bei der Bolo kurbelt man ja einfach nur ein....


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Sorry Andal. Ich hatte dich wohl übersehen.  Ne, da habe ich mich wohl etwas zu ungeschickt Ausgedrückt.  Ich meinte damit das hier im Silo kaum noch einer mit einer Pole fischt. 75-80% aller Matchangler fischen hier bei uns mit der Bolo. Denn die Muschelbänke haben mittlerweile eine Ausdehnung erreicht, wo du mit der Pole nur noch darin hängen bleibst. Also wird weiter zur Mitte hin geangelt UND dort gefangen. 
Also Grundsätzlich bleibt man mit der Bolo natürlich nicht weniger hängen als mit der Pole.


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Sei bedankt! #6


----------



## Fr33 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Jetzt muss ich aber einhaken....


wenn bereits auf der 11m Bahn oder gar der 13m Bahn ein dermaßen unsauberer Grund ist, dass  die Montage sich einhängt, stell ich mir das Bolo Angeln mit ner 7 oder 8m Bolo nicht viel besser vor. Um dennoch das ganze zu kontrollieren, wird man mit der Bolo nicht auf 20m plus fischen oder?`


----------



## racoon (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Doch, das ist eigentlich der Sinn einer Bolo-Rute. Ein verzögertes Fischen auf Distanz, die außerhalb der Reichweite einer Pole liegt. Ein blockiertes Fischen oder auch Verzögern / freier Durchtrieb macht mit der Bolo keinen Sinn. Dafür gibt es bessere Werkzeuge.


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



racoon schrieb:


> Doch, das ist eigentlich der Sinn einer Bolo-Rute. Ein verzögertes Fischen auf Distanz, die außerhalb der Reichweite einer Pole liegt. Ein blockiertes Fischen oder auch Verzögern / freier Durchtrieb macht mit der Bolo keinen Sinn. Dafür gibt es bessere Werkzeuge.


_*Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen*_ #6

#h


----------



## Fr33 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Wie gesagt -  Thema Bolo kenne ich selbst nur vom Lesen und gucken. An meinem Weiher brauche ich keine Bolo und im Rhein außer im Altarm eher die Brechstange aka. X-tra Heavy Feeder 


Werde den Blick nicht vergessen, den Uli auf meine Krallenkörbetüte geworfen habe, die ich quasi zum Auto schleppen musst.


----------



## Tricast (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Nur mal so am Rande: Mit einer Bolorute (beringte Stippe) kann man Pi mal Daumen bis zum 3-fachen der Rutenlänge im Fliessgewässer angeln. Also mit einer 7 m Rute bis  zu 21 m weit draussen. Der Aktionsradius wäre dann von 7m unter der Rutenspitze bis 21m.
Im Stillwasser brauche ich keine Bolo dort reicht eine Match da die Montage nicht weggetrieben wird.
Somit ist die Bolo für den Silo eine ideale Rute.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## Floriboy (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Danke nochmal für die ganzen Tips! Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal alles soweit reinziehen, was Ihr mir ans Herz gelegt habt!
Ich werde definitiv etwas zum Feedern benötigen & alles Andere schaue ich mir erstmal an, bzw. hau mal Kollegen nach nen Probeansitz an. Da wird sich in der Schonzeit der ein oder andere finden, der sich die Zeit mit den Friedfischen vertreibt.
Und das Thema bequemes sitzen, aber ohne tausende Euros auszugeben, ist mir auch sehr wichtig. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

bitte löschen, war nix gescheites!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

nabend alle zusammen


bin seit fast 2 jahren ,wieder voll ins feedern eingestiegen.

es macht einfach riesig spass, sparre nicht an den wichtigen dingen.


habe ich bei rollen gemerkt,hatte ne browing die war nach nem halben jahr am arsch.

fische jetzt shimano ultegras ,top rollen zum feedern.

hab ne 10m put over,  ne kurtze tele 6m das reicht mir für kurtze distanzen.

wen es nur für 4 stunden zum fischen geht,reicht das vollkommen aus.









geh ich auf ein 2 tages fischen,sieht das dann so aus.

















ein sogenanter feedersitz kommt bei mir auch noch drauf.

kauf dir am anfang,ne gebrauchte rive mit d25 das sind top kiepen.


wen du die möglichkeit hast,auf die stippermesse in bremen zu gehn mach es.  ne bessere beratung geht nicht,du kannst dir alles vor ort anschauen testen sitzen u.s.w.

fast alle top firmen sind dort,wollte endlich mal hin gehn leider klappt es wieder nicht.

zubehör beckommst realtiv günstig in ebay, selbst 13m ruten gehn teilweise billig weg.


in fb  gibts 2-3 gute gruppen,für stipper,feeederangler. kaufe und verkaufe dort öfters mal.


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Du kannst auch einfach eine matchrute mit der pose nehmen, und ein paar futterballen mit grunfutter maden mais und hanf hinwerfen .fertig.fängst du mit sicherheit ein paar kilos


----------



## ulli1958m (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> _*Sag mal...ist die Feederbox dein Wohnzimmer? |kopfkrat
> .....habe noch nie so eine saubere Kiste gesehen*_ :q:q
> gehst du damit auch angeln?
> _*
> oder hast sie nur zum *__*Fotoshooting durch die Waschanlage gejagt *_


_*Echt klasse....super Ausstattung *_#6

 |wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

Nach jedem fischen wird sie sauber gemacht ;-)


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

so hier mal bissl dreckiger 







ordung muss beim tandem angeln da sein ;-)





was für den themen starter noch intresant wäre,ist ein feeder stuhl.






würde dir den preston,oder den neuen matrix ans hertz legen.

schau das alle 4 beine  ausfahren kannst,ist billiger wie ne kiepe.
 kannst alles drann montieren ,wie bei ner kiepe  das sitzen ist auch sehr angenehm

http://www.baitstore.de/Sitzkiepen-...-Feeder-Chair-Der-super-Feederstuhl::350.html


----------



## ulli1958m (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> so hier mal bissl dreckiger


_*Ok...hab noch nie so wenig Dreck auf einen Haufen gesehen*_ :q:q:q

Die Empfehlung von Dir zum Feeder-Onlineshop http://www.baitstore.de/ kann ich bestätigen
Telefonische-Beratung #6 Zuverlässigkeit #6 Versandgeschwindigkeit #6

#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Grundausstattung Hegefischen*

hi die bilder waren ja auch vor dem fischen immer ;-)


----------

